# Spouse Visa- Additional Information Section Online



## rizq (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello all!

briefly- I am a US Citizen married to a British Citizen and hoping to relocate to the UK on a spousal visa 

I'm just finalizing the online application for settlement-wife, and am hesitant to submit before clarifying a few things regarding the 'Additional Information' Section.

I understand that this section is for *specifics* and should be left clear of extraneous information that will be provided within the supporting documents submitted.

However, In my case, I answered 'YES' to the question asking 'Have you ever been refused a visa for any country including the UK in the last 10 years?'

I was refused an entry clearance for marriage visa in March 2013 due to insufficient supporting documents (mainly financial) submitted for my now-husband's sponsorship. I never appealed the decision as it was simpler and worked better for our time frame to get legally married in the USA (which we did in Oct 2013).

1. The 'Reason for Refusal' section in the online application does not allow for many characters. I simply put 'paragraphs 41 and 56D- insufficient support docs.' as stated in the Notice of Immigration Decision I was mailed back then.. Is this okay?

2. I would like to explain circumstances surrounding the refusal of entry clearance for marriage...Is this the appropriate area to explain? (I would most likely explain the specific reasons for the denial, the lack of appeal...etc)

3. Do you suggest submitting a copy of the 'refusal of entry clearance' with the additional documents that I will submit? Or shall I just leave it simply as a 'YES' on the online form and not address it further?

4. Alternatively, should I explain the refusal for entry clearance for marriage in my *Letter of Introduction? *


Really appreciative of any advice/input. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They will look up on their system to read the details, so no lengthy discussion is needed. You can attach a note or a separate letter with the copy of your online application about a) how you take full responsibility, b) lessons learned c) and how you wish to move on. It's ok to write : See further in the attached note/letter. No need to attach the original refusal letter/note.
Keep Letter of Introduction free of such discussions and just concentrate on fleshing out your relationship history and plans for the future.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a comment on the space given for extra notes. It is limited but we were able to enter notes on three or four issues, neatly separated with headings on the online form. However when it is printed out, it lumps it all together in one paragraph! So our headings for each note are rather lost. I think Joppa's suggestion of expanding information on a separate page is a good idea.


----------



## rizq (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you Joppa and Whatshouldwedo for the suggestions

I will definitely attach a brief printed note/letter with the application, and highlight this with 'see note/letter attached' addendum on the online application

Joppa- when you say to explain "c) and how you wish to move on"...what do you mean by this? I think it's pretty clear that by filing the spousal visa, that this is my method for moving forward, but I'm not sure what else I should include in this regard...

thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just say you are making a permanent move to UK and you will be more careful in meeting all the requirements for a visa, or something like that.


----------

